# Reformed Theology of Marriage



## Arch2k (Apr 21, 2005)

Can anyone recommend any reformed (especially puritan) books on the theology of marriage? I really want to examine their views of how they viewed this union.

I am currently buying Wilson's "Reforming Marriage" and have _considered_ Jay Adam's "Marriage, Divorce and Remarriage in the Bible." Has anyone read this?

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2005)

I recommend William Gouge's _Domesticall Duties_ (1622). See this thread.

Henry Smith's _Preparative to Marriage_ Sermons (1591) also contain classic Puritan teaching on the subject. There is some information on his writings here and here.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Andrew. I always appreciate your resources. I couldn't find Gouge's book for sale anywhere online, but I will print a copy off of the website provided. I am anxious to read it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2005)

You're welcome, Jeff! Yes, it's true that Gouge's book (indeed most of his works) is very hard to come by. It's available as part of the Still Waters Revival Books Reformation CD, I believe, but otherwise it's not in print to my knowledge. I have a facsimile hardbound copy of it (and Smith's sermons and Heinrich Bullinger's treatise on _Christian Matrimonye_, 1541) published by English Experience, but I believe they went out of business. 

So printing the book may be the best way to go. Believe me, it's worth it. He was a major well-respected Westminster divine and Puritan leader. I happened to notice a couple of his works for sale on some used book websites, including a commentary on Hebrews ($190), a commentary on select psalms (by him, Samuel Smith and Thomas Pierson, $125) and a treatise called _The Whole Armour of God_ ($450). 

We need better access to Gouge's works!


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 22, 2005)

I just took a word copy to kinko's and had them double side print it. I'll just put it in a 3-ring binder.

Can't wait to get into it!


----------



## Arch2k (May 2, 2005)

I just ran across this book at here: http://www.swrb.com/catalog/g.htm

They have it very reasonable at $19.00 Canadian (or $23.85 U.S.).

Sad that I didn't find it sooner! 

They also have some of Gouge's other works available.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

I got Gouge's _Domesticall Duties_ in electronic format -- awesome!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

I am approaching the half-way mark on reading Gouge. He was a true puritan and man of God. 

Compared to everything else I have seen on the subject, Gouge is by far the best.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Josh! 

This subject is not one that you can just read one book on, and instantly become a master. I'm sure that I will need constant reminders of my duties as a husband, and responsibilities as a head.


----------

